
Data Mining Novels Reveals the Six Basic Emotional Arcs of Storytelling - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601848/data-mining-novels-reveals-the-six-basic-emotional-arcs-of-storytelling/
======
bahjoite
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11986214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11986214)

------
JoeAltmaier
Um. So they took three bits and ran through the permutations - all falling
(000), fall then rise (001), fall rise fall (010) and so on. How does this
require 'data mining'?

~~~
visarga
It's data exploration, not ML research. It can be replicated easily with out-
of-the-box NLP tools.

I think this work will be much more interesting once they add to the study
literature written in more languages.

------
visarga
Direct link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07772](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07772)

